# Faking It



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

the first thing i notice is balance...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

confidence


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've NEVER seen "natural rider" who looks like professional on 4th (or even 5th, 6th, etc.) time in saddle.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I think that there are people out there that have excellent balance (not me) and people that have a "feel" for the way a horse moves under them (not me) and people that can watch and learn how to handle the reins etc. they pick up on the finer details (not me)...and others that try to hold onto the saddle with their butt cheeks, stiffen to every bump the horse makes and hold the reins with a death grip (me, the first few times I rode) I do think that there are Naturals...its a blind trust they have being new and not eating any dirt yet. Give 'em time...hee hee 8)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe just a natural feel of the horse coupled with balance? 

Or a horse with a really smooth trot =P
Diesel has a stupidly smooth trot and people dont seem to have a problem to sit his.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas will loosen your fillings at a trot :shock: I prefer to walk...a lot...my husband like it when we trot :wink: 

But I do think if its your first time on a smooth horse and you have an open attitude things could look better than they really are.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

She could be a natural. My nieces are visiting this week and I let them all ride my horse. My middle niece, Jess, is a natural. She just gets up there and rides like she has been riding all her life. It amazes me. :shock:


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

honestly, i don't think someone can "fake it" 
if they know how to "fake it" then they aren't faking it. they just know how to do it, right? haha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, I don't think it's something you can fake...but hey, some people just have natural talents! :lol:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*It just comes natural*

I think that with some peope "it just comes natural" while with other it takes more effort. Same with everything else people do in life from driving a car to drawing in art class. I dont think you can "fake it" because you end up just making your self look like a dumb a**


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it takes balance a certain amount of athletecism and being stupidly fearless to be a natural rider. Either that or she was a stunt rider in another life :lol: 
I've met people who thought they were born to ride horses bust their butts at a trot and freak at a lope.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Idk about her fakin it, i mean its possible. For me however, I took up ridin horses (i believe) very quickly. My first time ridin wasnt so good, i couldnt trot, because i couldnt keep my heels down. Athough the second and third time, i looked good and my trainor was even surprised.. I am not tryin to brag or nothin but i am just givin an example. 

So i do believe it does come natural because some people are good at balance and absorbin stuff.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be the first to tell you that I'm not the most perfect rider. However, the second time I trotted a horse I learned how to post without anyone even telling me what it was (It was the only way to save my bum!!), and without any lessons.('what are you doing?' -- 'I have no idea, all I know is that my butt doesn't hurt when I do this!!') I then went on to 'fake it' with very, very good trainers, but they found out quickly that I was 'faking it' and got me to fix it when I got lessons. I am an athletic person in nature (soccer, track), and I think most athletes have little problem learning to ride (as long as they are have some coordination!). They understand balance and the like. I started riding 'late'--around 15--and I consider myself now to be a very decent rider, especially with problem horses.
I'm not saying everyone can fake it, just that athletic people tend to look like 'naturals' in the saddle. If you look at their knees, their heels, or when they canter... you can usually find that they are not as good as they seem. :wink:


----------



## irunbarrels (Jun 15, 2008)

One of the first things I notice is equitation, balance, and horsemanship. I'm generally really good at picking out bad riders. You can put a bad rider on a push-button horse and they still won't look like a good rider nor a professional. 

There are natural riders who pick up things very fast by themselves. I don't like trainers, not that I don't like to learn from them, I just learn better myself. I've been on horses since I was literally 5 months old. I don't think you can fake it.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

What about beginners' luck? LOL My husband, the first time I took him out riding when we were dating, said he'd never really rode before (once or twice he'd done the "rent a horse" trail ride where they were on auto pilot. He did so well on my horse, I thought he'd lied about his experience!

Then......after we were married, he'd ridden a few more times and he got progressivly worse. Started holding his hands like he was steering a car, etc. I think at first he was too scared to do anything but sit there (which my horse responds well to not being picked at, LOL) and as he got more confidence, he started picking at the reins and trying to do stuff and I think he looks less experienced now than ever. :shock:


----------

